# Gut feeling, is something big (eotwawki) coming soon?



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don’t know what it is. Maybe I have been reading too many stories on here, maybe it is something else. But I have this unshakable feeling that something big is coming soon. Based off my gut and things going on in my personal life, I give it about 8 months. And that is just because I think I have time to get some things done that will take 5-7 months to do. I am never doing as well as I would like to be, but everything always works out for me. Anyway, things just continue to get worse. Wars, economy, tragedies, the world just seems to be going downhill at an increased rate.
I have been having more dreams about living in a POW. I have had dreams, sometimes the very same dream multiple times. Then the very dream comes to life, just as I have dreamed about it, it has happened. A few months ago, I had a dream that I have had before, but this time it scared me. In this dream, I was using a shotgun. I just bought the very shotgun I had in the dream this summer. I did not remember this until I had the dream again. Crazier than that, is a person in that same dream. I had no idea who this person was the first few times I had this dream. I have now been working with this person from my dream for over a year. Doubters will doubt, but I say it was the same gun and the same person and it was my dream so what I say goes.
Anyway, just wondering if anyone else is feeling like something is coming soon and what. I do not know what it might be that is coming, I just feel like it is coming soon.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Howzabout this?



> Curiously, this doesn't seem to be making much of a splash (no pun intended) on the evening news. Let's repeat this: The United States Navy has figured out how to turn seawater into fuel and it will cost about the same as gasoline.
> 
> This technology is in its infancy and it's already this cheap? What happens when it's refined and perfected? Oil is only getting more expensive as the easy-to-reach deposits are tapped so this truly is, as it's being called, a "game changer."


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

It is not a matter of if but when. Be careful in your belief of anyone's ability to predict the timing of TEOTWAWKI, including your own. It may happen tomorrow or it may not happen during our life times. Preparedness is a process of becoming more able to withstand drastic change. Keep preparing yourself and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My gut is quiet right now. I don't feel like there is anything big coming up in the next 6 months that would cause a EOTWAWKI event. However I'm concerned about Thanksgiving and the Christmas holidays. ISIS has said that they were planning to put 100 terrorists in 100 shopping malls across the country with AK-47's, and back pack bombs to kill as many as possible. If they were serious about this threat then Thanksgiving and Christmas would be the times to do it.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been seeing "the end is near" messages in the forum for several years, and I've seen it for a decade before that outside of this forum. As it happens, I was talking with my parents about this very topic (although with respect to having kids), and they said that the world's been about to end for at least 40 years.

For those familiar with the discontinued TV show angel, there's an applicable line in the last season where Angel is talking to the evil powers, and they say (roughly), "wake up...this IS the apocalypse! What, did you think we were going to ring a bell or something?"

The point being is that there have been, are, and will be SHTF events. Homesteading and prepping shouldn't be entirely about gas masks, machine guns, and trauma kits. Folks sometimes seem to get the notion that "this is it" and sprint full throttle to finalize preparations because they see their car wreck approaching. It turns out that tensing up in a car wreck is bad...you're much better off to remain relaxed and take measured steps to minimize the damage rather than panic.

So, what is the point of my message? Nothing that numerous other preppers haven't said for ages upon ages. Yes, the end is coming, and it will keep coming. Just a make sure you prep for the marathon of life rather than the 100m hurdles of some arbitrary SHTF.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> ...The point being is that there have been, are, and will be SHTF events. Homesteading and prepping shouldn't be entirely about gas masks, machine guns, and trauma kits. Folks sometimes seem to get the notion that "this is it" and sprint full throttle to finalize preparations because they see their car wreck approaching. It turns out that tensing up in a car wreck is bad...you're much better off to remain relaxed and take measured steps to minimize the damage rather than panic.
> 
> So, what is the point of my message? Nothing that numerous other preppers haven't said for ages upon ages. Yes, the end is coming, and it will keep coming. Just a make sure you prep for the marathon of life rather than the 100m hurdles of some arbitrary SHTF.


I agree with AdmiralD7S. I can show you unused bunkers built in the 50's that are stocked with old civil defense items. We have had few years without being involved in some war somewhere ever since WW2 and the natin and world has been hit with both local and large scale "events" since it's inception.

I don't discount every "feeling" I or someone else has (eventually one of them will be right!) but I also try to put some balance in life. Prepping shouldn't be about a "big event" but more about a way of living.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

my 'gut' tells me to prep for my children's future..........ours is already playin' out right now with no TEotWaWkI scenario in my lifetime.....but as far as my children and grandchildren, i'm leaving them as much land and preps as i can lay in so they may have a fighting chance against whatever they may have to face due to our inability to right our country......may they be the true revolutionaries that return this country back around before it becomes Rome.............i know mine will be...


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think we will have a world wide etowawki in our lifetime but I am prepping anyway because a personal or local event is very likely and
it saves money and saves trips to the market.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like I need to quit reading the stories....


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Just remember that the news is a for-profit business and they will broadcast what people will watch. As our population becomes less mentally developed, we get more drama because that's what they want to see. There are many good things in the world, most of which you never hear about because it's not entertaining. Just remember to think about the source of your news and why they would tell you that.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Admiral, that is why I hate the news!! All the focus is on the bad. I know there is lots of good that happens every day, but know one seems to care about that. People, in general, just want to see the bad. It makes me sad.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I really don't see what is going to save the American economy, unless there is a major advance in tech or energy, (maybe the seawater thing??)
China is busy making trade deals with everybody


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

While I am not an Old Timer - yet - I can remember seeing or hearing about the world ending most of my life.

With that being said, I cannot see how we can handle the national debt. It is a REAL thing. No the Dollar is not real and is made up from thin air and people excepting it being valuable (kind of like believing in unicorns and giants), but the debt is a real thing. 
At some point, in the coming future, it will have to be addressed. Something will have to be done. So far, NONE of the solutions will turn out well. I am not going to even get into the $250+ trillions already committed for entitlement programs. Just the simple $17 trillion national debt will have to be dealt with eventually. 

I swear that at times I feel as if I'm the only person who actually sees the $17T. I mean like actually seeing that it exists, it is there, it is for real. As for right now - NOTHING IS BEING DONE - how does this not scare the living $h!t out of people. The reality is, there are NO answers. They are simply riding this train until it literally derails. I just don't get it, WTF is going on in this country???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

No doubt the world is upside down..when it falls nobody knows..


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I think the Scat truly hit the fan years ago but most people have no idea. People expect a big bang so a small crack goes unnoticed as it quietly grows bigger and bigger.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

60's school drills had children practicing hiding under their desks because of the Russia's nuclear capability.

70's Experts stating there was only enough oil/gasoline for another 10 years.

80's Predicted that Halley's Comet would be pulled into Earth's orbit on April 29, 1987, causing widespread destruction.

90's Marshall Applewhite, leader of the Heaven's Gate cult, claimed that a spacecraft was trailing the Comet Hale-Bopp and argued that suicide was "the only way to evacuate this Earth" so that the cult members' souls could board the supposed craft and be taken to another "level of existence above human". Applewhite and 38 of his followers committed mass suicide.

00's World was to end because computers dating used a two digit placeholder for the year and couldn't process the year 2000. 

10's World ending because the Mayan Calender ended in 2012.


Yep. Any day now.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

I see it as a gradual process rather than a single event or series of events. Kind of like a slow leak rather than a dramatic flush. In fact, it seems that much of the populace is suffering from "boiled frog" syndrome.

Like TheLazyL, I've been hearing about "end of the world" events all my life (trust me, that's a looong time). Never has panned out. At the same time, I think life has gradually gotten harder over the past 20 years or so...


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

"The End" will come for all of us sooner or later. I prepare for the next nor'easter, ice storm or hurricane. Maybe a grid collapse but not really for an eotwawki event. But most of all, for peace of mind and a healthier lifestyle and the feeling of self reliance. That and I promised my wife she would never go hungry and always have some sort of roof over her head. So far so good


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree, we only have 8-10 months to finish up any prepping. I just read a book called The Mystery of Shemitah. Whenever Shemitah happens, nations go under, wars, etc. We saw it with the last Depression, recession, and 9/11.
Shemitah began with the Feast of Trumpets (Sept); and will be around all of 2015. Get ready for potential economic collapse or some kind of natural event happening. (Killshot or mini-ice age). Now is the time to finish getting prepared: food, water storage, shelter, etc.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree, we only have 8-10 months left. I read a book called The 'Mystery of the Shemitah.' Every time there is the Shemitah, bad things happen. Nations fall, wars, etc. We saw the Depression, Recession and 9/11; all during Shemitah. Shemitah began with the Feast of Trumpets. (Sept) and will be around through 2015. Finish up your preps, anything could happen this year.....we're all running out of time....


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gotta go with what the Lazy L stated. Man has been calling for the "big one" since, well, since forever. So, yes it's when not if but will we be around to see it? Not sure, but I do know that no matter what, someone, somewhere will say the end of times are upon us.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in the frog in the pot camp. It isn't going to be a big bang, it has been slowly happening for a long time. Look at what has happened to the rights we thought we were guaranteed... 10 years ago, who would have ever thought that there would be "free speech zones". They did NOT take away our rights to speak freely, we just have to use these certain, out of the way designated areas. Innocent until proven guilty. How is that working out for us? Civil Forfeiture, IRS, Gitmo...? And the list goes on.

As far as an economic collapse... The more that happens in the world the less likely I believe it will happen. There is too much power (and "money") in too few hands anymore. They are NOT going to let that get away. What might happen? Change in the reserve currency is taking place now. The USD is going down. They are NOT about to let major world financial institutions fall. Look at the drastic measures taken in 2008. Countries? Ehh, sure, as long as it does not impact any reserve banks. And they will make sure it does NOT affect them!!! They can make 'loans' to failed countries to "help them" all the while making more 'money' off their demise. You have to admit it is a brilliant system. They profit if a country does well, and profit if a country fails.

Scenario's? Like the World Reserve Currency experiment, and the EU experiment, they have a plan. Neither of them went far enough. Now, with the Middle East countries that had their own gold backed currency almost all taken care of, a world currency can be implemented. People will soon forget that there was ever a monetary system backed by anything of actual value. I have no idea how long it will take, but we are already almost primed by being turned into 'cashless' societies. It isn't like it is real 'money' it is a plastic card that I can buy stuff with! If we all use the same plastic, we can trade anywhere as one unit is one unit everywhere.

Just what my thoughts are on that.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know. On the one hand I feel like this has been going on for years and there will be no drastic change in the foreseeable future. On the other hand there is more and more stuff happening all the time and it seems like things just have to come to a head soon.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

doubleTHICK said:


> While I am not an Old Timer - yet - I can remember seeing or hearing about the world ending most of my life.
> 
> With that being said, I cannot see how we can handle the national debt. It is a REAL thing. No the Dollar is not real and is made up from thin air and people excepting it being valuable (kind of like believing in unicorns and giants), but the debt is a real thing.
> At some point, in the coming future, it will have to be addressed. Something will have to be done. So far, NONE of the solutions will turn out well. I am not going to even get into the $250+ trillions already committed for entitlement programs. Just the simple $17 trillion national debt will have to be dealt with eventually.
> ...


I grew up in the 40's and 50's with the A-bomb scares, the crawling under the school desk and occasionally seeing Civil Defense fall out shelter signs when I would visit a bigger city, I remember the stupid phony buzzer sound on the radio when they would talk about "if you here this it may be an important message". The world is still going on and actually, in many ways to me, it was an easier time to live in, now days I see more of our freedoms being modified in ways that we don't realize that they are being removed. The debt that you mention, most people have no idea of it's full impact on what we really own and what could happen if other world powers call in that debt. Powers that be rely on the average person not understanding debt and the jeopardy it puts each person in. About the only way I can get people to understand a trillion dollars is to tell them that in order to spend a trillion dollars by spending a billion dollars a year, it would take a thousand years, most people just say 'Wow! I didn't know that and I'd venture to say, they still haven't a clue what it's doing to this nation, or the world. So what's the answer? I think what most of those of us here are doing is on the mark. Being prepped for what ever comes our way certainly could save us or our families a lot of grief. I know it's not always easy, but do what you can do, whatever your lot in life is and don't worry too much about the what ifs or the gut feelings, that being said, don't forget that gut feelings shouldn't be totally ignored as they can save your life if used with wisdom.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

hiwall said:


> I don't know. On the one hand I feel like this has been going on for years and there will be no drastic change in the foreseeable future. On the other hand there is more and more stuff happening all the time and it seems like things just have to come to a head soon.


This has always gone on. Difference there wasn't 4 24 hour news channels always looking to report the story. We hear about it now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A lot of getting started in prepping is just "getting started".

Once a lot of the essentials are met, as long as you can rotate stocks and store valuables for the future without decay - - you can kind of "coast" once the "big stuff" is done. 

It's the "Acquisition" or "Build-Up" phase that's the hardest for most folks.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> 60's school drills had children practicing hiding under their desks because of the Russia's nuclear capability.
> 
> 70's Experts stating there was only enough oil/gasoline for another 10 years.
> 
> ...


Not to brag, or anything, but that's about SIX "ends of the world" I've SURVIVIED!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> Not to brag, or anything, but that's about SIX "ends of the world" I've SURVIVIED!


Me too.

I'm not holding my breath or walking around with my eyes looking upward anticipating the sky to fall.

But I do periodically check my supplies just in case.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Justaguy987 said:


> I don't know what it is. Maybe I have been reading too many stories on here, maybe it is something else. But I have this unshakable feeling that something big is coming soon. Based off my gut and things going on in my personal life, I give it about 8 months. And that is just because I think I have time to get some things done that will take 5-7 months to do. I am never doing as well as I would like to be, but everything always works out for me. Anyway, things just continue to get worse. Wars, economy, tragedies, the world just seems to be going downhill at an increased rate.
> I have been having more dreams about living in a POW. I have had dreams, sometimes the very same dream multiple times. Then the very dream comes to life, just as I have dreamed about it, it has happened. A few months ago, I had a dream that I have had before, but this time it scared me. In this dream, I was using a shotgun. I just bought the very shotgun I had in the dream this summer. I did not remember this until I had the dream again. Crazier than that, is a person in that same dream. I had no idea who this person was the first few times I had this dream. I have now been working with this person from my dream for over a year. Doubters will doubt, but I say it was the same gun and the same person and it was my dream so what I say goes.
> Anyway, just wondering if anyone else is feeling like something is coming soon and what. I do not know what it might be that is coming, I just feel like it is coming soon.


Maybe what is going to happen will be happening to you alone, you did mention that you had "things going on in my personal life". That said, be aware of self fulfilled prophecies, where you are so sure something is going to happen, that you directly or indirectly make it happen...I've been there, done that.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't spend a lot of time on worrying about whatever SHTF situation is coming, what I spend much time on is in prepping for whatever comes our way and how we can outlast the abrupt changes that will happen to normalcy. Sometimes my gut feeling is that we may not be prepared enough for the things coming at us. Just thinking about the fact that back in the mid 1960's this area had up to three feet of snow brings a realization that that could happen again and how would we handle that situation. The county would plow the access roads but I'd have to dig out the driveway. By being prepped we wouldn't have to leave until the snow melted because, unless I have too, I'm not shoveling snow and I'm not going to spend money having someone coming here with a tractor to scoop it out. No one that I know of around this country has plows for their pickups either.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am glad to see the good discussion that is going on here, it has brought up several things I have not thought about.



Gians said:


> Maybe what is going to happen will be happening to you alone, you did mention that you had "things going on in my personal life". That said, be aware of self fulfilled prophecies, where you are so sure something is going to happen, that you directly or indirectly make it happen...I've been there, done that.


The things I have going on that I was referring to are good things. I have been blessed by good things and I just can't see anything really happening until after this process is over.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

The Germans had no idea that their great depression with hyper inflation was coming , one day it's all butterfly's the next vulture's were picking over the bones .
We see all kind's of crazy stuff going on ,one by it's self not so bad but you look at the whole picture then it's does seem bad. If they all converge or most of them to a point we may have some bad JU JU knocking on our door . The one that has me worried is the Koreans or Chinese making the grid go down and they have proven they can after sony got theirs.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's the thing. JIT. Just In Time. It is the practice of producing at the rate of consumption with the warehousing being the delivery system.
When this is considered along with the extremely high level of interdependence and interconnectivity we see how fragile our societies are. Now consider that our National economy is abysmal, our National debt is insurmountable, our Nation is divided against itself and the world is growing restless.
We are truly 9 meals from anarchy and anarchy in these societies will be a new kind of ugly.
So the "if "becomes the "when" and the "when" grows closer.
We are as vulnerable as a half dozen bridges across the Mississippi or a couple of power plants during a winter storm or a few MANPADS at a couple of airports and any number of natural disasters.


----------



## ThePrepDerp (Apr 19, 2014)

PopPop said:


> Here's the thing. JIT. Just In Time. It is the practice of producing at the rate of consumption with the warehousing being the delivery system.
> 
> When this is considered along with the extremely high level of interdependence and interconnectivity we see how fragile our societies are. Now consider that our National economy is abysmal, our National debt is insurmountable, our Nation is divided against itself and the world is growing restless.
> 
> ...


Credibility? Meh. I'll just pull my usual Schlick and annoy people, let's hope no ones dumb enough to reply


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

in keeping this on the rails, the sooner better than later thread has some interesting info about a deepening cooling trend, which could lead to a big wreck


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

ThePrepDerp said:


> Credibility? Meh. I'll just pull my usual Schlick and annoy people, let's hope no ones dumb enough to reply


What kind of reply to my comment is this?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

PopPop said:


> What kind of reply to my comment is this?


offensive kind of reply to your informative post in my opinion anyway, the child likes to stir it until a thread gets locked :scratch


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm still convinced that the collapse will take place some year in the fall. I had prayed for months for a dream or a vision about when the collapse would take place. I went to bed one night. Even before I went to sleep I saw this in my mind: I'm standing outside the Perkins Restaurant I go to. It's been closed for some time. The window I'm looking through is dusty and I can see where rain has run through the dust. There are autumn leaves swirling in the parking lot.

So the real question for me is what year. I've read that both Jim Willie and Lindsey Williams have predicted an economic collapse for September or October of 2015. That's what I'm thinking now.

We should see a lot of economic turmoil in 2015. The dollar is dying. World War 3 could be on the horizon. As well as a possible ebola epidemic and martial law.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Well a fall collapse would probably be best for a prepped prepper, As sad as it is the unprepared would be weeded out by winter in many areas, and they would be in less of a position to cause problems come spring.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Once more coal fired plants get shut down and the cost of electric goes through the roof, it will not be long before the $**t hits the fan. Makes the wood stove look like the cat's meow. It's only a matter of time before the debt crushes the economy. The dollar is pretty worthless as is, people just don't realize it yet. It's being buoyed up by the feds. If it looks like a changing of the guard in 2016, they will let it collapse. It's all about power and politics, regardless of who has it


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The house of cards*

We live in a house of cards.

With each increase in technoligy and each new loan from the Federal Reserve, we have added new decks of cards to the stack.

The higher the house cards gets, the less stable it becomes.

The only sure thing is that it will eventually collapse.

This will be TEOTWAWK .

Predictions of when it will happen or what will be the final cause are varied.

It should have already collapsed and what ever is holding it up is a mystery.

I don't know if we have 8 months or not . Know one knows !


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BillS said:


> I'm still convinced that the collapse will take place some year in the fall. I had prayed for months for a dream or a vision about when the collapse would take place. I went to bed one night. Even before I went to sleep I saw this in my mind: I'm standing outside the Perkins Restaurant I go to. It's been closed for some time. The window I'm looking through is dusty and I can see where rain has run through the dust. There are autumn leaves swirling in the parking lot.
> 
> So the real question for me is what year. I've read that both Jim Willie and Lindsey Williams have predicted an economic collapse for September or October of 2015. That's what I'm thinking now.
> 
> We should see a lot of economic turmoil in 2015. The dollar is dying. World War 3 could be on the horizon. As well as a possible ebola epidemic and martial law.


My wife keeps saying that it will be in or near winter, which puts the most stress on peoples ability to do things. Supply sources easily cut off my snow, ice storms, tornadoes and floods.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry for the double post; I also repeat myself to my hubby too. LOL

Anyway, I just received an e-mail from a friend two days ago, about a guy by the name of Mark Armstrong. He designed a computer system compiling all kinds of economic and political information and has determined that there will be an economic collapse on October 15, 2015.

The govt. threw him in prison for ten years; with no trial; I guess they didn't like what he had found out and was sharing it. I'm sure there is more to the story....but that isn't what is important right now.

October 15, 2015......now that is the second bit of information I've learned over the past month. I'll keep watching for a third confirmation of this event...and let you know...

Now, you've been warned too.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Idaholady said:


> ............
> 
> October 15, 2015......now that is the second bit of information I've learned over the past month. I'll keep watching for a third confirmation of this event...and let you know...
> 
> Now, you've been warned too.


A date! Right or wrong, I am always impressed when anyone can come up with a date for an unknown. Yes, I know this is not a date you came up with, but it is still fascinating.

Edited to add: a quick internet search of October 15, 2015 revealed that is the day Marty McFly went to in "Back to the Future part Two." I think we are still a long ways away from that future.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Idaholady said:


> Sorry for the double post; I also repeat myself to my hubby too. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I just received an e-mail from a friend two days ago, about a guy by the name of Mark Armstrong. He designed a computer system compiling all kinds of economic and political information and has determined that there will be an economic collapse on October 15, 2015.
> 
> ...


I get daily newsletters from the Daily Reckoning/Agora financial and Jim Rickards is one of their contributors, he's written on the potential for a total financial breakdown, he equates the possibility of that to a build up of snow on a mountain where it may only take one snowflake to set it off. I have often felt that what may trip huge problems will be so small as to be seem impossible to have started such devastation. Just too many things in the mix any one of which could be a trigger. Being prepped will certainly go a long way toward making it over some of the rough stuff, but even if but a fraction of what I've been studying comes about, it's not going to be pretty, we will probably sorrow for our dear family and friends.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Sometimes we have to remember that we all prep just to give us a better chance at survival if TEOTWAWKI happens - - our preps do NOT make us invulnerable. If there is a minor or local situation then we all will likely come through it great. But if there is a major nationwide/worldwide event with huge losses of life then many of us will also perish. Just because you prep do not think you will be the 'last man standing'. 
It will be just like Viking says-


> we will probably sorrow for our dear family and friends.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

So anyway, regardless of the year, there's no way we're going to escape a collapse in our lifetimes. You simply can't fund a trillion dollar annual deficit by endless money creation. 

It's like this:

You take some gasoline and set a car on fire at noon. When will the gas tank explode? Will it be 12:01? 12:02? 12:03? I can't tell you the exact minute but I know it won't last until 3:00. That's obvious. It's the same with our financial system.

Or it's like grandpa is 90 and has stage 4 cancer. Will he die today? Will he make it to Christmas or New Years? I don't know. I just know his remaining time is short.


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't buy into dates. Like Y2k or 2012 etc, just keep prepping, live life as stress free as possible, keep doing normal stuff and don't lose sleep over it. IF it happens nationally or worldwide, how much can YOU effect the outcome. Locally is doable but big scale... Nothing you can really do but lean on preps, family, friends and God. If it's your time then you can't change that. But stop buying into dates.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

sillybilly said:


> I don't buy into dates. Like Y2k or 2012 etc, just keep prepping, live life as stress free as possible, keep doing normal stuff and don't lose sleep over it. IF it happens nationally or worldwide, how much can YOU effect the outcome. Locally is doable but big scale... Nothing you can really do but lean on preps, family, friends and God. If it's your time then you can't change that. But stop buying into dates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


You have a valid point for a number of reasons. We were members of a church that went through major changes and one of the old paradigms was when the end of this age would come about, the major change came about with the realization that the church was pushing prediction to the point of it being an addiction, dates set came and went until the church leadership realized it was not up to man to make predictions on times and situations. Now this is not to say that a nation can blindly run up debt in such huge proportions without consequences that we must prepare for.


----------

